# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Danger of mosquito breeding in shrimp only tank

## KWLee

I have got a cherry shrimp tank with no fish for a year. Recently just have a new baby in the house. was wondering if there is an chance of mosquito breeding in this tank? Or does cherry shrimp eat the mosquito larva?

----------


## Blue

Preventing stagnation of water is one thing that mosquitoes will not tolerate. This simply discourages them from laying eggs. :Wink:

----------


## kaganesti

yeah
if u got a fan blowing over the surface to agitate the calm surface the mosquito might not be able to lay eggs.
anyway i dun think cherry Shirmp eats larva .

----------


## zeloc87

If you *have* a hang on filter or internal filter, as long as there's movement of water you're pretty much safe right?

----------


## KWLee

Yap, there is an HOF and fan, consider safe! Thanks.

----------


## Goondoo

Nope, during the LH seasons, many overhead filter became the house of mosquitoes. All they need to lay eggs on is a piece of sponge that is constantly wet and the lava's food supply is "suckup" from your main tank and cast upon them like heaven's gift.  :Grin:  

Be afraid, be very afraid!  :Blah:

----------


## hammy

So how else do we prevent mozzies from breeding in our shrimp tanks (besides using HOF and fan)?

----------


## skysky

my shrimp tank is just with a hang on filter without fan. The filter has a cover, so the mosquito cannot get access there. My tank dont have any mosquito problem.

----------


## vicker03

If you are worried, can add 2 small mosquito rasbora or small fishes with small mouth, they will sometime try to attack the cherry shrimp but if you have lot's of hiding place, it is ok.

----------


## juggler

> If you are worried, can add 2 small mosquito rasbora or small fishes with small mouth, they will sometime try to attack the cherry shrimp but if you have lot's of hiding place, it is ok.


I also use this method to prevent mosquito breeding. Some fish also adds life to the setup.

----------


## Matt

Would a canister filter help? Since the inlet and outlet are supposed to be below water surface. And that the water is non-stagnant + internally, the filter is rushing water out. So no way a suitable place for breeding larvae?

Just my thoughts. I'm also a newbie in shrimps keeping  :Razz:

----------

